# Not a lot of Streamlight love? Why?



## Oakley4life (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey guys, new here but love collecting flashlights. Is it just me or is there not much Streamlight love on here, just wondering.

Thanks


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 29, 2012)

Streamlight makes solid, reliable lights (in general). But nothing truly exciting or extraordinarily exceptional to capture the imagination of the average flashaholic. It's true that Streamlight topics on CPF do tend to be very few and far between. Doesn't mean the brand isn't worth considering. It also doesn't help that their whole "C4 LED" thing is marketing BS. 

Also . . . :welcome:


----------



## Torpedo (Oct 29, 2012)

One of my favorite AAA lights is a microstream......as mentioned above nothing fancy,but it is a good little thrower.


----------



## johnrock (Oct 29, 2012)

I carry the Streamlight Poly Stinger DS LED as my duty light, its a solid light,. But like the others said theirs nothing really "crazy" about them.


----------



## LightCrazy (Oct 29, 2012)

Streamlight is the main brand of light we use at work. I am talking about 16 people. Maybe 18-20 Stinger original lights, and 3 or four Dual switch stinger LED lights. I can tell you this- the lights are built well, and streamlight customer service/repair dept. is great. That being said, those of us that still have the original Incandescent Stingers are carrying "yellow" beam lights. Boy are they dim- and that used to be a super bright light. I have sent many lights back to Streamlight because of switch failures. It never takes Streamlight long to replace the switch and get it back to us, and they have usually put in a new lens as well. Our only cost was to send the light back for repair!
For a few years I had a ProTac 2L, whch was a really nice light. Now its lost someplace. I still have a PolyTac LED, that is a nice light, but my Fenix E15, LD22 and PD32 lights are brighter! One other thing about Streamlight CS. When I got my Strion LED light, I didnt think it was running as long as it should on the highest setting. I talked with a CS person and we decided to send the light back to have them check it. They ran checks on the light, ran tests with the battery, checked the actual brightness of the beam as well. They sent it back and the light was in spec., but how many other companies would have done that? All that said- Man am I getting hooked on Fenix


----------



## BillSWPA (Oct 30, 2012)

My first serious light was a Streamlight Scorpion. It was a good light for a good price. I used it for years before giving it to a relative who developed a need for a good light.

I picked up a couple of Batonlights when they came out. I really like the basic idea, but wish they did not say "Batonlight" on the side. One of the two developed switch issues. Given the positive comments above about Streamlight service, I am kicking myself for not having contacted them about the issue.

I currently have two Streamlight TLR-1's. One of them is mounted on a rifle, and works quite well for that purpose. I have also found that it works quite well on a pistol. The other is for my wife's home defense pistol. No issues with either.

Overall, I agree with the above: solid lights at decent prices.


----------



## Brasso (Oct 30, 2012)

Streamlight makes excellent duty lights. They go thru extensive testing. But they don't make very good edc lights, hence they don't get discussed much. The Strion LED looks interesting, but has no low-low, or I'd probably pick one up. 

Great duty lights.
Not so great edc lights.


----------



## LEDninja (Oct 30, 2012)

Most new CPF members are here looking for the brightest lights they can show off with. That means the latest LEDs and batteries. But they are general purpose.

For special applications such as hazardous locations, you can NOT use a general purpose flashlight. Your flashlight must be proven to NOT be able to start an explosion. The certification must be done by an approved laboratory, a very expensive and time consuming process. There is a long time before the next model is released. As a result the hazardous locations and Fire/Rescue lights do not have a 'flavor of the month' release schedule. So there are few new threads about them.

Streamlight tends to design their lights for a specific purpose. Such as:
Law Enforcement
Fire/Rescue
Industrial
Military
Sporting Goods
Auto/Hardware
The 1st 4 on the list are sold through the appropriate channels.
For example Fire/Rescue through outfits that sell firemen's hats, boots and other firefighting gear.
Law enforcement through suppliers of police gear. With boots, handcuffs etc.
Military directly to the armed forces. They need a NSN (Nato Stock Number) before they can sell. Surefire, Streamlight, even Maglite can supply NSN numbers for military approved flashlights.

(Many companies claim their lights are used by the military. Maybe individual soldiers buy them but unit purchasing officers can only buy using NSNs. No NSN not an official military flashlight.)
(Tactical on ebay means the flashlight has a pointy bezel that you can poke someone with. Tactical on Streamlight means you can get a gun mount.)
(The easiest way to design a hazardous piece of equipment is to use 'intrinsically safe'. This limits the current to 1A. (SSCP7, SST50/90,XML are 3A, even XPG is 1.5A) So as long as a 1A drive can do the job there is no need to use the latest LEDs. It is possible to go above 1A by using 'explosion proof' design. But that requires meeting a whole lot of rules which ups the cost of certification.)


----------



## Erik1213 (Oct 30, 2012)

Since this thread is open, I figure I should put this here.

Two new LEDs being used in the Streamlight Stinger DS LED and the Strion LED.

About a month ago the Strion started shipping with a Cree XP-G LED with updated ANSI ratings. Which impressed me. But today, my light dealer showed me his new Stinger DS LED with a big sticker on the box "MORE OUTPUT! 350LUMENS!" so I figured it was equipped with an XML driven lightly. NOPE. XP-G2. I couldn't believe it.

Also, what a wonderful tint that came out of the end of that Stinger. Cool white but doesn't make you look dead when shown on skin. My only beef with the light is the same beef I have had with Streamlight (with the exception of their Knucklehead series), any mode lower than maximum output has very noticeable PWM.

If I weren't a tint snob that only uses Nichia 219's in everything I might have considered buying that Stinger LED.


----------



## Illum (Oct 30, 2012)

Love does not correlate with popularity. Heck, most lights that I loved and love still don't have any popularity on the forum since the week after their debut.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Oct 30, 2012)

I use Streamlight weaponlights but can't honestly say that I've ever owned one of their actual flashlights. The TLR-1, TLR-3, and TLR-4 are all good to go in my books. All have withstood incredible punishment with very hot handloads and keep ticking. If I weren't such a Surefire nut, I'd probably own a few of their "regular" lights. 

I think it was an experience a while back, changing a flat on the side of the freeway at night when a local LEO showed up with a Strion that he had put into strobe mode to help divert traffic while I was working. I handed him my Thrunite Neutron 1C in strobe mode and told him to try it out and the difference was like night and day. I guess their lights never appealed to me because if I need something bombproof, I already have a ton of Surefires, and if I want a pocket rocket, I go with something cheap and bright - whatever the flavor of the month is.


----------



## TMedina (Oct 30, 2012)

LEDninja said:


> Military directly to the armed forces. They need a NSN (Nato Stock Number) before they can sell. Surefire, Streamlight, even Maglite can supply NSN numbers for military approved flashlights.
> 
> (Many companies claim their lights are used by the military. Maybe individual soldiers buy them but unit purchasing officers can only buy using NSNs. No NSN not an official military flashlight.)
> (Tactical on ebay means the flashlight has a pointy bezel that you can poke someone with. Tactical on Streamlight means you can get a gun mount.)



NSN is "National Stock Number". Vendors are able to apply for NSNs so products can be included in the list, but I'm not sure what the screening/application process is.

Unit commanders have some discretionary funds with which to buy items. Although they have more funds available to purchase NSN items; the pricing is also different for items already in the inventory. Buying COTS (Commercial, Off the Shelf) means paying retail with a different fund account. I dabbled in US Army supply, so my knowledge is sketchy in some areas.

Completely agree on the commercial definition of "tactical" - quite often marketing hype, frequently involving Klingon bezels. The practical definition of "tactical" tends to vary wildly - and the subject has been heavily debated on a couple of threads here as well.

There was a push for "Army Authorized Gear" - as well as the authorized "Family of Flashlights". The last time I looked, that idea had been scrapped in favor of a piece of vaporware "flashlight for all occasions".


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Oct 30, 2012)

Brasso said:


> Great duty lights. Not so great edc lights.



Depends on how you carry SL as your EDC light. I adore the ability to mod the older versions of the Stylus Pro and MicroStream lights by replacing their heads with those from iTP A3, Fenix LOD, and 4Sevens Preon lights. These mods make fab EDC lights for me.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 30, 2012)

My first "real" EDC flashlight was a Streamlight TL-2 LED model.

Output wasn't bad, back then. So was runtime.

But soon I bought a SureFire C2 and tossed a P61 lamp into it. No comparison between the two. This was back when if you wanted runtime, you bought an LED. If you wanted something truly impressive, you had no choice but to buy the type of inca. lamps that SureFire and a handful of other companies were offering. 

I still have that old SL. But it just doesn't get carried anymore. Now a days, instead of two CR123 cells for an hour of use, I can get the same level of output from the medium setting on my Maratac AAA model that runs off of one AAA battery, and for quite a bit longer than an hour.


----------



## raddison (Oct 31, 2012)

I had a Streamlight Scorpion that I ran as a pizza delivery driver years ago, I dropped that thing so many times and it kept on kickin'. Pretty lovable to me!


----------



## jamesbeat (Oct 31, 2012)

BillSWPA said:


> ......I picked up a couple of Batonlights when they came out. I really like the basic idea, but wish they did not say "Batonlight" on the side....



This was actually the reason I got into flashlights in the first place.
A couple of female friends and relatives carried kubotans, but being here in NY, kubotans can get you into trouble because they are a weapon.

The ladies concerned used to have their kubotans on their keychains, so they often dropped them on the counter when in a store etc, and it was only a matter of time before they caught a cop on a bad day and got into trouble.

A flashlight is primarily a flashlight, but could also be used as a kubotan, so it does the same thing but legally.
I don't really rate the kubotan as a weapon, but if they insisted on carrying one, then I thought that a suitably sized and shaped flashlight would be a safer option, so I did some research.
The Streamlight batonlight seemed to be an ideal solution to the problem, until I realized that it has 'Batonlight' written on the side, thus completely negating the whole reason for such a light's existence :shakehead

I believe the Batonlight has been discontinued now, and I wonder if they would have gotten better sales if they had not advertized the fact that it is a weapon in writing on the side of the light!

Of course, the happy side effect of all this is that as I was researching flashlights, I became interested in them myself 

I saw a AAAA ('Stylus' maybe?) and liked the look of it, but when I saw the marketing description of what I knew was just a regular 5mm led, I became suspicious and passed it up.


----------



## Brasso (Oct 31, 2012)

It's a sad, sad day in the U.S. of A. when a female gets into trouble for having a stick on your keychain. I feel sorry for those that live in the former states of America.


----------



## Cataract (Oct 31, 2012)

I bought a Strion just because I wanted at least one good indandescent light and that was the model that offered the best output/runtime/size/rechargeable/price ratios (I know, pretty demanding, huh? To top that off, the bulbs are dirt cheap) It is still a great light, but a little big for EDC and has only one mode. For that reason it stays in the box as a collection item. Every now and then I use it to compare color rendition with new lights and it still can't be beat on that point. The day LED's have the same color rendition or better it will be on the marketplace, though.


----------



## cplow78 (Oct 31, 2012)

i have to agree Streamlight CS is second to none. I have it made, as i live right right near Eagleville Pa. I can drive there and get the torch "reconditioned" to like new for 20 or 25 bucks. Last time i was there a little old lady helped me and i was in and out . They run a great operation and there CS is awesome:twothumbs.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 31, 2012)

jamesbeat said:


> This was actually the reason I got into flashlights in the first place.
> A couple of female friends and relatives carried kubotans, but being here in NY, kubotans can get you into trouble because they are a weapon.
> 
> The ladies concerned used to have their kubotans on their keychains, so they often dropped them on the counter when in a store etc, and it was only a matter of time before they caught a cop on a bad day and got into trouble.
> ...



[email protected] will never admit this, but the reason why the 2AA Mini-Mag was first created wasn't to give the world a decent, travel-sized, flashlight that could be carried anywhere. Yeah, it's no accident that the light looks like a kubaton with a flashlight bezel at one end. It was done on purpose. Surprise, surprise . . . Turns out that they messed around and created a (for that time) quality flashlight that everyone started buying. [email protected] very quietly and quickly decided to pretend it's popular flashlight design was just that. A harmless flashlight. 

Tell your lady-friends to buy Mini-Mags. They completely fly under the radar, despite their origins.


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 31, 2012)

To many CR123 only designs.
Nothing special, different, uniquely appealing about their AA lights.


----------



## Lee1959 (Oct 31, 2012)

I use several Streamlight Stylus Pros and Microstreams more than probably any other lights I own, probably put together.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 31, 2012)

Just remembered, I bought 3 Streamlight Stylus Pros a few years back. Different colors. Kept one for myself, gave the other two to my best friend and his wife. It was my attempt to get them to EDC a decent and reliable light for both of them. She's a sweet young woman . . . But her first response was how the lights would be perfect for keeping in the glove boxes of their cars. :sigh:

Well, I tried.


----------



## BillSWPA (Oct 31, 2012)

jamesbeat said:


> This was actually the reason I got into flashlights in the first place.
> A couple of female friends and relatives carried kubotans, but being here in NY, kubotans can get you into trouble because they are a weapon.
> 
> The ladies concerned used to have their kubotans on their keychains, so they often dropped them on the counter when in a store etc, and it was only a matter of time before they caught a cop on a bad day and got into trouble.
> ...



I did not realize NY was so crazy. I have, in the not too distant past, tried to find any reported cases of someone being convicted of carrying a weapon for having a Kubotan or anything similar, and found nothing other than a case out of (if I recall correctly) Massachusetts, wherein the court clearly recognized Kubotans as weapons but also clearly recognized its legality. You certainly will not get a Kubotan through a security checkpoint, but that is a stricter standard than legality. I will have to look into this further. (Not admitted in NY or MA, so check with an attorney admitted there before relying on anything here.)

The Kubotan is definitely an effective striking and pain compliance device, but does require taking a class from someone who understands them in order to make full use of them. Using them as key flails is controversial in terms of effectiveness. Think in terms of primarily striking/blocking using the ends protruding from your fist, and secondarily in terms of pain compliance joint locks.


----------



## BillSWPA (Oct 31, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> [email protected] will never admit this, but the reason why the 2AA Mini-Mag was first created wasn't to give the world a decent, travel-sized, flashlight that could be carried anywhere. Yeah, it's no accident that the light looks like a kubaton with a flashlight bezel at one end. It was done on purpose. Surprise, surprise . . . Turns out that they messed around and created a (for that time) quality flashlight that everyone started buying. [email protected] very quietly and quickly decided to pretend it's popular flashlight design was just that. A harmless flashlight.
> 
> Tell your lady-friends to buy Mini-Mags. They completely fly under the radar, despite their origins.



+1 on the Mini-Maglights. Excellent little lights for both purposes that no one will ever question.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 31, 2012)

BillSWPA said:


> +1 on the Mini-Maglights. Excellent little lights for both purposes that no one will ever question.



Actually, as flashlights, they're crap compared to what's out there now. But for a light that'll be needed to do double-duty as both a light and a self-defense tool, then yes; it's the ideal choice.


----------



## BillSWPA (Nov 1, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Actually, as flashlights, they're crap compared to what's out there now. But for a light that'll be needed to do double-duty as both a light and a self-defense tool, then yes; it's the ideal choice.



My Surefire E2D LED is currently at Surefire for repair after I managed to drop it and break the lens. The Mini-Maglight does not let me see as well, as far away, as 200 lumens out of a Surefire, but I do not care what may happen to a $14 light.


----------



## american lockpicker (Nov 1, 2012)

My next light will prob be a Sidewinder. Their lights are ok but nothing too exciting.


----------



## baterija (Nov 4, 2012)

C4 Led - Marketing ploy to obscure what's really in there. That's not a big draw to this crowd. 
Li-ion support - Or lack of it in their CR123 based lights. No 18650 support for the 2x123 lights that I have seen as well.
Slow product cycles - There's a big part of here which is chasing the flavor of the month with the latest new thing. Streamlight does not feed that. Maybe they've updated the LED along the way as new bins become available... even that isn't obvious because they still call it a C4.
Don't market to CPF - The focus of their design and marketing is right at their target professional markets.

Solid, well designed, functional, and reasonably priced. In car terms here people tend to talk about the sexiest and fastest new sports cars. Streamlight makes the minivans that get the kids to school and picks up the groceries. It's a nice mini-van but people don't sit around and talk about it wistfully.


----------



## allblues (Nov 4, 2012)

I bought a Pro Tac HL since it offered nearly everything I was looking for, i.e. foolproof programming, high output. My only quibble is not being able to use 18650's.


----------



## ecallahan (Nov 4, 2012)

This was my first serious light as well, I loved it. And - I'm also in SW PA. I sold it a long time ago now.



BillSWPA said:


> My first serious light was a Streamlight Scorpion. It was a good light for a good price. I used it for years before giving it to a relative who developed a need for a good light.
> 
> I picked up a couple of Batonlights when they came out. I really like the basic idea, but wish they did not say "Batonlight" on the side. One of the two developed switch issues. Given the positive comments above about Streamlight service, I am kicking myself for not having contacted them about the issue.
> 
> ...


----------



## bccan (Nov 23, 2012)

I have a few Surefire lights (L1, L2's, 6P, G2's, U2) & Streamlights (Poly Stinger, Poly Tac, Knucklehead, Stylus Pros). I keep SF stuff in house & cars, the SL's do the dirty work @ shop & in garage. Always have a Stylus Pro in my pocket @ work & use it frequently throughout the day. I think that the SF's as tough as they are seem too nice to beat up! SL's have proven very tough w/ excellent performance & I have no hesitation to beat or dirty them up - they are made for it.

Bought a G2L & Poly Tac @ same time, side to side comparison for throw, spill, whatever went to SL PT.

Some are unimpressed w/ C4 LED, I however am. Seems to give a bright hotspot w/ good throw & a wide, bright area around it, very good for general purpose use.


----------



## PhillyRube (Nov 23, 2012)

They are ok, but as I've found with the Streamlight SL20X lights issued to the officers in my agency, they eat batteries like crazy, and replacements are expensive. I've retrofitted several I own with NiMH cells to avoid the NiCad burnouts I get.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 23, 2012)

PhillyRube said:


> They are ok, but as I've found with the Streamlight SL20X lights issued to the officers in my agency, they eat batteries like crazy, and replacements are expensive. I've retrofitted several I own with NiMH cells to avoid the NiCad burnouts I get.



A good idea.


----------



## Paladin (Nov 23, 2012)

Without digging through long term "storage", working off the somewhat aged brain cells, I have several TL3's both led and incan, several TL-2's that are led, a 2L3W, a couple of 3c twintasks, a few 4aa Polypro led's, some 3AA led task lights, several TLR-1's, and a bunch of gifted lights to family members. All have been 100% reliable, in spite of being not the latest tech.

Paladin

ETA: a pair of Scorpians, one led and one incan.


----------



## Cypher_Aod (Nov 25, 2012)

My only Streamlight Light is a TL-3 (incan) Thunder Ranch light that I bought at a trade show for one pounds (about a buck-fifty!), still with original bulb but no packaging.

That was seven months ago, and I've been using it very frequently since then on a pair of AW 17500s. It's one of my favourite lights. I love the Form-Factor, the UI and the build quality. It's been dropped on concrete from as high as eight feed and there isn't a scratch on the Anodizing


----------



## loneranger (Nov 29, 2012)

As others have noted, Streamlight products are not the sexiest ones on the market. They are designed with particular usages in mind. For example, I have an old Propolymer LED light. I bought it because I live in earthquake country, where ruptured gas lines can be a concern if a big earthquake hits. I can safely use the Propolymer without worrying about igniting the gas while searching for the source of a leak. None of my newer lights are rated for this. And frankly, most people don't care about this safety feature.


----------



## Cypher_Aod (Nov 30, 2012)

There are still lights available that are "intrinsically safe" (IS) rated, but they're usually not especially bright and are quite expensive, so they aren't too popular or common. I guess not that many people need lights that are safe to use in explosive gas atmospheres *shrug*

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## martindb (Dec 4, 2012)

I have IMO a decent collection of lights and the way I add to it, is I choose a manufacturer that I don’t currently own a light from –research their whole line and pick one that would fit nicely in my collection (typical criteria – Black HA type III coating, Holster included, output around 500 lumen)
The amount I spend depends on how exciting their range oflights are and how much of a prominent addition to my collection the light will be.

A couple of weeks ago, it was the turn of Streamlight. 

I was up against two obstacles – the first being, I’m in the UK and Streamlight flashlights are beyond rare. The second being that the places that do sell them, sell them at higely inflated prices. 

Ordering from USA would include large shipping and customs charges which often double the cost of the light and turns it into a serious purchase, which this really wasn’t.

In the end, I settled for a Streamlight Jr. This was the 29th ​torch in my collection and instantly became my least powerful light with 55 lumens (Previous lowest was Thrunite Ti with 60)

I bought this light pretty much just for the sake of being able to say I have a Streamlight in my collection. It’s well made, looks nice,but as the Fenix E15 (140 lumen) that I have attached to my keys outperforms itin every way, I think this one for the collection only.

I can accept what I'm saying is pretty unfair to streamlight as they do provide much better lights than the one I bought - they're just not freely available in the UK.


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 4, 2012)

I find that they are well made but a one trick pony: pretty much just pencil-beams...that's about it.

For the amount of area illuminated at range, I simply have better beams I could shine out there instead.

So, if I need an anemic little spot of light, sure, its a reliable way to get one.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 4, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> I find that they are well made but a one trick pony: pretty much just pencil-beams...that's about it.




I have quite a few Streamlight models. None tosses out a pencil-beam of light. Not even my Streamlight Stylus that runs off of three AAAA batteries. In fact, the light comes with a special sleeve that fits over the bare LED in order to significantly narrow the otherwise floody beam. My first "tactical" light was a Streamlight TL-2 LED model. Functioned very well, if underpowered by today's standards. Narrow beam? No. Not even remotely. Did a very good job of lighting up the sides of small buildings outdoors. The flood setting on my SL Scorpion isn't ideal. Full of dark rings. But, it works as intended. Easily lights up a large, dark, bedroom fully. If you get a pencil-thin beam coming out of Streamlight's HID Litebox, then you definitely received a defective unit. One of those will easily light up a typical house from several feet away. And I mean the entire house. 

Streamlight also has their own version of the classic SureFire A2. (At least in function.) Incandescent bulb designed for throw. Along with a cluster of 3 LEDs designed for flood. My Streamlight 4AA Proploymer LED flashlight is specifically designed for flood.

Streamlight makes a huge variety of different lights. I own just a few. None of mine toss out a pencil-thin beam.


----------



## flashlight chronic (Dec 4, 2012)

Although I don't own a Streamlight, my brother-in-law brought his Stinger DS LED rechargeable on a recent camping trip and, in my opinion, the output and build quality was excellent.


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm glad they make more variety than available around here. They were all too tight of a beam for me, and anemically powered to boot.

I'm not sure how their floody lights compare to other similarly sized floody lights, as I've never seen one of their flooders...but I'll try anything once. :devil:


----------



## RomeoKilo (Dec 4, 2012)

We run TLR-1's on our S&W M&P .40s. Never heard of a one failing. Very reliable, a very good room lighter and does exactly what we need it to do. Not to mention relatively cheap for what it is.


----------



## Rex Johnston (Feb 5, 2013)

I've used Streamlight products professionally for over twenty years as a Mobile Night Patrol Security Guard. Firstly it was the SL20 which I upgraded with a Maglight rechargeable which incidentally was a very bright light in its day. Because of the weight of that light, I further upgraded to to Ultra Stinger. That light gave me years of service & I eventually discovered (on this forum) the terralux led replacement module for it. That got rid of the problem of bulbs needing replacing on a regular basis & gave me plenty of usable light. Since then I've replaced that with a Poly Stinger DS & have found that really good. Plenty of usable light, dual switching which is actually useful & a quality product. The only down side was that I experienced a faulty battery from new which meant that sometimes the light wouldn't switch on. Originally I suspected a faulty switch & got a replacement one but that didn't fix the problem. Only pulling the battery apart showed that the fault was in one of the cells & a replacement fixed the problem entirely. The only other complaint if you could call it that, is that radio interference sometimes occurs whilst transmitting using a hand held RT. The light will turn on or off depending on its current state. This only occurs if the RT is closer than about 250mm to the light & cannot be worn on a duty belt beside each other. I'm told that it only happens with some frequencies & that the main frequencies used in the US don't present any issues.

I'm so pleased with the unit that I intend to replace it with a newer model Stinger DS either the HL when it becomes available or the DS LED 350 lumen. Will see how the reviews go with the HL model. I suspect it will have more flood than throw as I like the beam of the Poly Stinger I currently use.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 7, 2013)

Before joining CPF, I only heard of Sure Fire, Streamlight, and LED Lenser. I thought those were the best flashlights on the planet, boy was I wrong. LOL Majority of my flashlights were Streamlights ranging from Microlights, ProTac HL, WayPoint, just to name a few. Streamlights are extremely reliable. Not one failed on me since I was buying back in the 90's. My favorite SL before CPF was the Strion LED. Now, my little Olight S10, Jetbeam PA10, and Thrunite 1A packs more punch, has a better UI, and they cost a lot less.


----------



## C.M.S (Feb 1, 2015)

I really like Stremlights , a lot of models to choose from , very durable and the ones I have do the dirty work as they can take a serious beating and I'm not afraid to do so . 
If I owned a 200$ Surefire I'd be keeping that bad boy clean and probably wouldn't use it a lot .


----------



## a1mu1e (Feb 1, 2015)

To be completely honest, I have never bought a streamlight and never will. 2 words: C4 LED. I want to know what's in my products, and I don't want to have to snoop around to get it. I also don't like the whole idea of it- the whole "let us take care of it" attitude. 

Same way I feel about Apple, really.


----------



## Palantas (Feb 2, 2015)

Rez'd thread!


LEDninja said:


> Many companies claim their lights are used by the military. Maybe individual soldiers buy them but unit purchasing officers can only buy using NSNs. No NSN not an official military flashlight.



Think about the variety of products that you could say "Used by military" concerning. That applies to basically every kind of flashlight there is. Not to mention a whole mess of other products, notably booze, pizza, and prophylactics.


----------



## subwoofer (Feb 2, 2015)

a1mu1e said:


> To be completely honest, I have never bought a streamlight and never will. 2 words: C4 LED. I want to know what's in my products, and I don't want to have to snoop around to get it. I also don't like the whole idea of it- the whole "let us take care of it" attitude.
> 
> Same way I feel about Apple, really.



I met with Streamlight at SHOT, and expressed my concern over their continuing to use C4 for the LED specification. The trouble is, that it is only CPFers that see this as an issue. Their main customer base look at the lumens output and don't care what LED is in there.


----------



## Greenbean (Feb 2, 2015)

IIRC doesn't C4 just define the actual way the LED is mounted or attached to its board? 

I remember reading about it and laughing my butt off in the house. It's like going to a carrot and the sales guy just says hey man we have "Internal Combustion Technology" in our cars. Lol... Like yeah man, that's pretty much every car, hahaha

I do own two Streamlights, I really like my HL Stinger but would love for someone to replace the XM-L2 in it to a more Neutral emitter.


----------



## fivemega (Feb 2, 2015)

Oakley4life said:


> Not a lot of Streamlight love?


*That statement is not true.
Streamlight is a very loved company for many policemen, firefighters, mechanics and....
They just don't make many flashlights for flashaholics or CPF members and it doesn't mean the company is not loved.
They offer many different models with very high sell and good warranty.*


----------



## M.Link (Feb 2, 2015)

I love their rechargeables. I currently have a SL-20XP LED (I think is the model), has a bright halogen bulb in the center and 3 LEDs around the edge. It's a good, light weight light. I have a charger in my truck for it, and one in the house. The nice thing about Streamlight is, they have very affordable rechargables. I paid $99 for mine, with two chargers, house and car. I've had a couple smaller lights from them, and liked them, but not quite as much as a Surefire, they feel much cheaper quality.


----------



## Timothybil (Feb 2, 2015)

Streamlight today pretty much holds the position Maglite used to hold - solid, dependable, get the job done. Nothing flashy, not leading edge, just always there, always dependable. They plus one or two others pretty much hold the listed and hazardous conditions market sewed up as well. They went in with serving that market at the beginning, and have been keeping up as the innovations came along.

Yes, they don't get a lot of press here amongst us 'bleeding edgers', but when someone asks for a light that is solid, dependable, and something to trust someone's health or life to, Streamlight always gets mentioned. As a top of the head guess, I would say that probably at least half of all CPFers will admit to having or having had one or more Streamlights at one time or another. I know I come across as a Nitecore and Lumens Factory fanatic now and then, but my EDC for years has been a Streamlight Microstream.


----------

